# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Есть ли  у нас в Одессе толковый программист?

## Vplen

Есть ли  у нас в Одессе толковый программист?

Способный разработать сам соц сеть ну скажем на том же фреймворке Yii + PHP5 + AJAX + контроль и мониторинг загрузки и распределения по серверам - многосерверность + кэширующие серверы + все прелести современной разработки с админкой контроля и мониторинга в виде самописной cms. По функционалу схожий с ВК.

----------


## orinoko

Я думаю, что как только вы озвучите бюджет, то и программисты подтянутся, соответствующие бюджету

----------


## Vplen

Ну скажем от 2000 у.е

----------


## orinoko

как мне кажется, если вы добавите справа пару нулей, то появится заинтересованность у толковых программистов, и то...

----------


## Lord of rings

> Есть ли  у нас в Одессе толковый программист?
> 
> Способный разработать сам соц сеть ну скажем на том же фреймворке Yii + PHP5 + AJAX + контроль и мониторинг загрузки и распределения по серверам - многосерверность + кэширующие серверы + все прелести современной разработки с админкой контроля и мониторинга в виде самописной cms. По функционалу схожий с ВК.


 Да тут приличная команда высматривается  на 3 отдела

----------


## Vplen

Ну пока на фрилансе за 2500 готовы реализовать все. Вот инетерсно есть ли у нас такие. Думаю нет ) Я вообще сомневаюсь что у нас есть даже за любые деньги толковый программер кто бы смог это реализовать.

----------


## Vplen

> как мне кажется, если вы добавите справа пару нулей, то появится заинтересованность у толковых программистов, и то...


 пару нулей - это 200 тыс получится. За такие деньги не одного, а три вагона нанять можно.

----------


## Nikles

> Ну пока на фрилансе за 2500 готовы реализовать все.


 Владельцы ВКонтакте уже рвут на себе волосы от зависти и подсчитывают убытки. 




> Вот инетерсно есть ли у нас такие. Думаю нет )


 Вы совершенно правы: дураков (которых можно так примитивно "взять на слабо" ) и альтруистов (которые как минимум несколько месяцев станут работать за 2500) среди профессиональных программистов действительно нет.  :smileflag:

----------


## Vplen

Причем тут ВК просто схож по функционалу, но другой уклон, больше игровой.

----------


## Aeore

200 тыщ у.е. это весьма дешево за такой проект

----------


## rusy_od

Сейчас не самый крутой программист получает 2500 - 3000 не напрягаясь, попивая кофе и играя в тенис.

----------


## d3zmond

про MK на PSP тоже забывать ненадо.... сонька сама себя не поиграет

----------


## d3zmond

> Ну пока на фрилансе за 2500 готовы реализовать все. Вот инетерсно есть ли у нас такие. Думаю нет ) Я вообще сомневаюсь что у нас есть даже за любые деньги толковый программер кто бы смог это реализовать.


 Они конечно могут, но это будет соц. сеть для сотни (грубый пример) человек (их ещё надо откуда-то взять). Которая наверняка будет падать на каждом 5 запросе (потому что молодчаги на фрилансе обязательно накосячат с многопоточностью), ну а само приложение в итоге окажется нихрена не масштабируемым и пределом будет скажем 101 человек, заказывайте не теряйте время у вас же такой уникальный бизнес план и интересный проект, удачи!!!!


Или можете ещё предложить выкупить за 2-2.5к енотов (это же баснословные деньжища!!!), новые украинские соц. сети а-ля WEUA.INFO, SocialLife и заодно послушать как громко могут смеяться люди)

----------


## Vplen

Ну програмеры у нас зарабатывают не 2500-3000, а дай бог чтобы штуку полторы. А за пару или тройку месяцев двое нормальных програмера все довольна хорошо напишут. Я пока так просто присматриваюсь к резумещкам кто толковый, а кто как тут языком почесать. Что же касается многопоточности и нагруженности все это уже давно предусмотрено в ТЗ.

----------


## Nikles

> Ну програмеры у нас зарабатывают не 2500-3000, а дай бог чтобы штуку полторы.


 Учите матчасть: тынц 




> А за пару или тройку месяцев двое нормальных програмера все довольна хорошо напишут. Я пока так просто присматриваюсь к резумещкам кто толковый, а кто как тут языком почесать. Что же касается многопоточности и нагруженности все это уже давно предусмотрено в ТЗ.


 
Тема неимоверно доставляет, но для полноты ощущений конечно же будем ждать явления миру этого мегапродукта, написанного через три месяца "крутыми программерами" за 400 баксов в месяц. ))

----------


## Lestana

> Я пока так просто присматриваюсь к резумещкам кто толковый, а кто как тут языком почесать.


 Вы, главное, не определяйте "толковость" как готовность работать за 2000-2500 убитых енотов  :smileflag: 
И не воспринимайте конструктивную критику как "языком почесать"  :smileflag:

----------


## fizz

за 2500 вам могут сделать обычный инет магазин, сайтик - не более

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

Я готов за 2500 ТЗ посмотреть и сверстать макеты)

----------


## Vplen

> за 2500 вам могут сделать обычный инет магазин, сайтик - не более


 Интернет магазин я вам за 10 баксов и сам сделаю на том же опенкарте )))

----------


## Vplen

> Я готов за 2500 ТЗ посмотреть и сверстать макеты)


 Скинь резумэшку в личку влиз.

----------


## SooR

За эти деньги - только обычный сайт с уклоном на между пользовательские отношения в виде личных сообщений и добавить в друзья, бонусом лайки. Честно.
От т.н. фрилансёров получите (в лучшем случае) нуленный китайский двиг социальной сети с кривым переводом и сверстанным шаблоном. Разумеется, если исполнитель выдержит поток правок и недоумений с Вашей стороны.

----------


## kossst

ТС. есть в Одессе программисты. НО стоят они от 3к.
Только деньгами Senior девов ты сможешь затащить к себе в авантюру. А если захочешь взять в аренду, с уже имеющимся environment, готовь от 5к за человека. В нагрузку получишь бесплатно менеджеров по стимуляции разработчиков.
Подобный проэкт я бы оценил гдето в 20 человек, 3-4 команды. и год разработки. Выкатят первую версию, баговую, которую нужно тестить. Это еще 20 тестеров минимум, хотя б на 6 месяцев + девов на этот срок, чтоб фиксить баги.
А вообще, такой проект тащить должен штат минимум 50 человек, раскрутка и т.д. И вечно.
Бюджет, я бы начал суваться имея хотя б 1.5 миллиона USD.

P.S. Работаю в крупной Одесской конторе Senior Dev C++

----------


## maxx™

> Ну пока на фрилансе за 2500 готовы реализовать все. Вот инетерсно есть ли у нас такие. Думаю нет ) Я вообще сомневаюсь что у нас есть даже за любые деньги толковый программер кто бы смог это реализовать.


 На фрилансе-то реализуют. Только чего потом этим делать, когда оно начнет валиться под нагрузкой. И за 2500 баги они явно фиксить не будут.

----------


## eyeless

> ТС. есть в Одессе программисты. НО стоят они от 3к.
> Только деньгами Senior девов ты сможешь затащить к себе в авантюру. А если захочешь взять в аренду, с уже имеющимся environment, готовь от 5к за человека. В нагрузку получишь бесплатно менеджеров по стимуляции разработчиков.
> Подобный проэкт я бы оценил гдето в 20 человек, 3-4 команды. и год разработки. Выкатят первую версию, баговую, которую нужно тестить. Это еще 20 тестеров минимум, хотя б на 6 месяцев + девов на этот срок, чтоб фиксить баги.
> А вообще, такой проект тащить должен штат минимум 50 человек, раскрутка и т.д. И вечно.
> Бюджет, я бы начал суваться имея хотя б 1.5 миллиона USD.
> 
> P.S. Работаю в крупной Одесской конторе Senior Dev C++


 Тут по ссылке выше была информация, что Вконтакте за 5 лет его существования работает 25 человек, а вы еще не вышли на опреденный уровень и уже раздули штат до 50 человек)

----------


## maxx™

> Тут по ссылке выше была информация, что Вконтакте за 5 лет его существования работает 25 человек, а вы еще не вышли на опреденный уровень и уже раздули штат до 50 человек)


 Ты не забывай время, которое эти 25 человек работают в контакте. То что эти 25 человек писали 10 лет, надо написать за пару месяцев. Оставим размышления нужен ли второй контакт, но то что он не нужен таким каҡим он был 10 лет назад, так это точно.

----------


## Fallout

> Тут по ссылке выше была информация, что Вконтакте за 5 лет его существования работает 25 человек, а вы еще не вышли на опреденный уровень и уже раздули штат до 50 человек)


 Так контракторов и субподрядчиков еще может быть достаточно

----------


## Vplen

> Ты не забывай время, которое эти 25 человек работают в контакте. То что эти 25 человек писали 10 лет, надо написать за пару месяцев. Оставим размышления нужен ли второй контакт, но то что он не нужен таким каҡим он был 10 лет назад, так это точно.


 10 лет назад ВК все тупо слил с фейсбука и раскрутился за счет плагиата (шаровой музыки, видео и тд).  Не хрена они особо не разрабатывали. Просто подтянули толковых инвесторов. 

Тадааам facebook 2004:


Ну а если рассуждать так как Мистер одесский форум, то не было ну к примеру того же ВК ну а затем instagram, viber  и тд... Наш проект это что-то свое. ВК я как пример привел.  Думаю, скоро уже выложу первую бету вам на растерзание. Будет интересно  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

Какой то студент таки заработал свои $2000  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> Ну а если рассуждать так как Мистер одесский форум, то не было ну к примеру того же ВК ну а затем instagram, viber  и тд... Наш проект это что-то свое. ВК я как пример привел.  Думаю, скоро уже выложу первую бету вам на растерзание. Будет интересно


 Просто Мистер одесский форум понимает разницу между сервисом на 10 человек и сервисом на миллионы. И он знает сколько времени занимает сверстать одну страничку как на фронт-энде так и на бакэнде. И сколько потом занимает время тестирования и сколько багов вылазит, даже когда никто никуда не торопится и вроде даже все сделали по правильному и хорошо.

----------


## Vplen

Та это все понятно, багов хватает. Будем своими силами фиксить. Проектик больше игровой не такой масштабный.

----------


## 5had0w

> Ну а если рассуждать так как Мистер одесский форум, то не было ну к примеру того же ВК ну а затем instagram, viber  и тд... Наш проект это что-то свое. ВК я как пример привел.  Думаю, скоро уже выложу первую бету вам на растерзание. Будет интересно


 Там работали не за зарплату, а за долю в проекте. Причем еще и с финансированием от инвесторов. Стартап в штатах это не голый энтузиазм и студенты по найму.

----------


## shipr

Какая разница в производительности джуниор девелопера и крепкого мида? Какая разница в производительности крепкого мида и матёрого сеньёра? Какая разница в зп джуниора и сеньёра в развитых странах? Что экономически более выгодно - полсотни джунов или один сеньёр? Давайте нанимайте студентов за пиво и считайте убытки.... знаем проходили.

----------


## commando

> Ну програмеры у нас зарабатывают не 2500-3000, а дай бог чтобы штуку полторы


  Это средние. А хорошие больше, чем вы озвучили. И поверьте, если вы капнете мат. часть, то узнаете, что вам нужна команда девелоперов + команда админов для сопровождения. А если делать фейк какого-то ВК с нагрузкой максимум 20-30к в день, то это конечно другая задача . А фрилансеры знатные люди, они готовы за деньги хоть ракету спроектировать. А когда внутрь посмотришь, то улыбка и ужас вперемешку.

----------


## Богема М

Думаю это важная новость для фрилансеров. Вот что постигло фрилансеров в Крыму. Понятно, что будут как-то выкручиваться, но перспективы видны. 




> Бан на Odesk, Elance - не совсем понимаю что это за сайты, но идея их ограничения прикольная


 А вот сюрприз для тех кто работает удаленно. Начиная от IT  и заканчивая другими специальностями. Санкции начали действовать. 
Это значит что мало того что туризм накрылся медным тазом, так и любая возможность удаленно заработать накрылась медным тазом.

----------


## dron007

> Тут по ссылке выше была информация, что Вконтакте за 5 лет его существования работает 25 человек, а вы еще не вышли на опреденный уровень и уже раздули штат до 50 человек)


 Вот такую информацию нашёл - более правдоподобно: "30-40 разработчиков, 2 дизайнера, 5 системных администраторов, много людей в датацентрах."
А там где про 25 было, в итоге: "Всего во всех офисах «ВКонтакте» работает около 500 человек, заметил Лобушкин, причём разработчиков из них только 25 человек и все они находятся в доме Зингера."

Так что как-то так и выходит, как kossst описал. 

А на фрилансерских сайтах, помню, поражало как индусы готовы были чуть ли не клон Youtube за 100 баксов написать. Потом уже заказчики указывали специально: "индусов просим не беспокоить". По нашим сайтам не лазил, но похоже студенты вместо индусов.

----------


## maxx™

> Вот такую информацию нашёл - более правдоподобно: "30-40 разработчиков, 2 дизайнера, 5 системных администраторов, много людей в датацентрах."
> А там где про 25 было, в итоге: "Всего во всех офисах «ВКонтакте» работает около 500 человек, заметил Лобушкин, причём разработчиков из них только 25 человек и все они находятся в доме Зингера."
> 
> Так что как-то так и выходит, как kossst описал. 
> 
> А на фрилансерских сайтах, помню, поражало как индусы готовы были чуть ли не клон Youtube за 100 баксов написать. Потом уже заказчики указывали специально: "индусов просим не беспокоить". По нашим сайтам не лазил, но похоже студенты вместо индусов.


 Топикстартеру уже за 2500 все написали, проект так развился быстро и принес денег, что он забыл показать нам первую бету. А теперь отдыхает где-то на теплых островах, куда ему до какого-то форума.

----------


## 2pedro

> Топикстартеру уже за 2500 все написали, проект так развился быстро и принес денег,* что он забыл показать нам первую бету*. А теперь отдыхает где-то на теплых островах, куда ему до какого-то форума.


 Этот проект стал слишком известным, чтобы его называть! )))

----------


## dron007

> Этот проект стал слишком известным, чтобы его называть! )))


 Вон, уже ВКонтакте отключился, не выдержав конкуренции

----------


## Vplen

Ахаха точно точно контакт загнулся сегодня ))) поржал.
Ну а если честно работает команда над проектом еще. Думаю + - месяца три и выложу вам на расстрел )

----------


## dron007

> Ахаха точно точно контакт загнулся сегодня ))) поржал.
> Ну а если честно работает команда над проектом еще. Думаю + - месяца три и выложу вам на расстрел )


 За 2000 у.е.? Команда? 3 месяца?

----------


## Vplen

Нет не 2К ) Будет бета скину.

----------


## Прим Палвер

Ну чё там, три месяца прошло?

----------


## ProMac

Потому эту страну и развалили, завистники, и те же предприниматели, которым сегодня выгодно платить по 3000 грн не самым крутым программистам, а хорошим программистам - х10. К слову, это в общем-то не совсем так, но и от правды не далеко. Толковый программист сегодня должен знать ничего кроме своей области, а если знает и больше положенного, то обязательно должен быть подвластным завистниками, ибо богатый логически мыслящий человек, еще и богатый может много перемен создать для тех, под чью пятую точку вода не течет. И это скорее всего будет неправдой, так как у нас абсолютно праведный, честный и ниразу не халявный народ, из которого и выходят политики, предприниматели и бизнесмены.
Искренне надеюсь на то, что у нас люди перестанут грызть друг друга и поймут наконец-то, что хорошее качество не может быть дешево, разве только по акции и только своим людям.
К слову, принимаю заказы на индивидуальную разработку софта под С/С++, .Net, Qt, PHP, Python, а так же приглашаю присоединяться новичкам и желающим научиться программированию, только Одесса. Денег не дам, ибо жадный и самому нужны на развитие бизнеса и выплату зарплаты делающему результаты, приносящие деньги, ибо без денег никто в этом мире трудиться не желает. Благо, живем в свободном мире, где все можно, и никто не от кого ничего не требует.

---------------
Принимаю заказы на набор текста с фото-электронных носителей или других бумажных носителей.
Вайбер, Телеграм, номер - нуль <<Киевстар("рыбы")>> -254-4949

----------


## dovgopol

Ищу программиста для базовых доработок по сайту: www.mabbly.com  На абонплату. Пишите в личку, если интересно.

----------

